# ~ is powder necessary for people with normal/dry skin?



## foxyqt (Dec 18, 2007)

i've always wanted to know! i see alot of people use loose powder, pressed powder, blot powder, sheer mystery powder, etc.. & almost everyone considers powder a must-have in their handbags so im wondering is it only for oily skin types to 'blot' away the oil and shine or does it have other uses? i have normal/dry skin but my nose area can sometimes be oily.

i really wanna try the one of the new powders from The Stylistics!


----------



## frocher (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think it's necessary all over, just in areas that tend to need it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 18, 2007)

i also have normal/combination and i use it to set foundation.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 18, 2007)

a light dusting after foundation helps keep foundation in place. 
but if you have dry skin, its important to be very light with the powder, because powder will accentuate any flakes or rough patches you have.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 18, 2007)

If you don't get oily or don't mind being a bit oily then it's not needed if your foundation stays in place all day.


----------



## redambition (Dec 18, 2007)

I have pretty dry skin nowadays, and I still use loose powder to set my foundation and keep a pressed powder with me to touch up throughout the day - but I rarely need to touch up.

A light dusting of powder will help your foundation and concealer last and prevent accidental smudges, and during summer it's a godsend, it saves my makeup during the heat.

in winter - i use it quite sparingly and ensure that i am wearing a good rich moisturiser to keep my skin hydrated.


----------



## Amaranth (Dec 18, 2007)

I actually just use StudioFix powder as my foundation. I have normal skin (which my doctor says is actually NOT normal at all...apparently few people actually have normal skin) but it just helps even out my skin tone a little without feeling like or looking like too much. Also, my nose is constantly shiny (even though it's not oily, the skin is just shiny for some reason) so I'd wear it there even if I didn't need to even out my skin tone. I like the StudioFix one because it's super light, you CAN pack it on for more coverage if you need it, and it lasts me a very, very long time, like 8 months or so.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 18, 2007)

I like using a bit of powder to help blend my blush.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 18, 2007)

Powder, next to lipstick, is my most important makeup item.  I have very smooth, clear skin but I want some protection and no shine. I only have time to powder once a day since my work allows no breaks. I use blotting papers when I go the the lavatory, however. Powder does help set makeup, and if you get a good powder, it makes the skin look smoother. I use several coats and buff it into my skin for a very smooth, even look.I use loose powder and press it into my skin with a clean puff, then buff and repeat. Powder can help prevent makeup oxidation.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 19, 2007)

Like some have mentioned, a light dusting of loose powder will help to unify your complexion (specially if you have used concealer+foundation) and keeps them in place, also like other people have mentioned, loose powder will make sure your blush and eyeshadow doesn't look dirty, specially if your foundation has emollient properties.

To me it's the last essential step to create a face canvas. If you're worried that it might dry up your skin, there are alternatives in the market that have nourishing properties and don't let dry patches occur, Shiseido, Chanel, Estee Lauder have loose powders that set your makeup without drying your skin.

As for pressed powders, they are used for touch-ups and to blot shine, but not everyone needs to touch up, although it's an added glamor effect to take out a pretty compact and slightly touch up the nose or forehead. It's common, but not essential.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 20, 2007)

If you use any liquid foundation you'll need powder to set it with


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 25, 2007)

You can still wear powder if you have dry skin. Just make sure your skin is well moisturized before all else and don't over do it on the powder. If you find yourself feeling a bit cakey or dry you can spray some FIX+ to rehydrate your skin. Also as others have mentioned there are powders that are good for dry skin on the market.


----------

